# Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ E3 - Starting 11:35AM PDT on June 10th



## Justin (May 28, 2014)

​
Discuss the Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ E3 throughout the week starting on June 10th at 11:35AM PDT.

Tuesday, June 10: 11:35 AM PT – 4:00 PM PT
Wednesday, June 11: 9:15 AM PT – 6:00 PM PT
Thursday, June 12: 9:30 AM PT – 5:00 PM PT




			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ E3 is a new way to bring Nintendo fans closer to E3 than ever before. During all hours of E3 – which runs from June 10 to June 12 – members of the Treehouse, Nintendo of America’s Product Development division, will be live-streaming a wide variety of game demos directly from the show floor.
> 
> Fans will be getting an unprecedented look at all the E3 games Nintendo has to offer. Instead of reading a short tweet or catching a gameplay trailer, fans can watch live as members of the Treehouse give in-depth gameplay demos of new and previously unannounced titles. There will also be special guest appearances from developers who will provide in-depth game commentary, including an appearance by Shigeru Miyamoto on the afternoon of Tuesday, June 10th.



Watch here: http://e3.nintendo.com/#2014/treehouse


----------



## chillv (May 28, 2014)

WE WANT YARN YOSHI! WE WANT YARN YOSHI! WE WANT YARN YOSHI!

Anyway, I don't care what Nintendo brings out as long as it's something on Wii U. I am willing to buy anything on Wii U to be honest, I can careless about 3DS at this point. I want to see more about Wii U, as it is becoming my dream console and I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## Politoed (May 28, 2014)

i somewhat agree with chillv! i really need some new wii u games. i'm extremely pumped for hyrule warriors and smash bros 4. but i'm even more pumped to find out if there is going to be any new game series that could be released..


----------



## n64king (May 28, 2014)

I'm confident a lot of WiiU games are coming this E3. I'm just worried if it'll be another 2013, where we get to see a bunch of neat stuff that takes 57 years to come out. We've still not even gotten all last year's things yet. _E3 2014 Yarn Yoshi release date Q2/2016 _


----------



## Zulehan (May 29, 2014)

I would love to see a new Animal Crossing for the Wii U and a Majora's Mask remake either for the Wii U or 3DS.


----------



## Waluigi (May 29, 2014)

hype train game

save reggie from crashing into things


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> I would love to see a new Animal Crossing for the Wii U and a Majora's Mask remake either for the Wii U or 3DS.



I really don't think we'd see AC U news just yet, but since that Plaza is supposed to close later this year you might be onto something.


----------



## n64king (May 29, 2014)

^ I agree. ACNL is a year old for the West but is still going strong enough, I think the clue is the AC Plaza. There's no way they're even gonna speak about AC:U until that closes or is really close to closing. It seems too conflicting in many ways. Plus WiiU drama and that it's a different console aside, it would compete with Tomodatchi Life on 3DS. 
They may not even announce the next AC at an E3... maybe one of those Nintendo Direct's around Xmas time or new year 2015.


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

Well I'm pumped


----------



## Radagast (May 29, 2014)

chillv said:


> I am willing to buy anything on Wii U to be honest, I can careless about 3DS at this point.





Politoed said:


> i really need some new wii u games.



Have you tried Monster Hunter 3 ultimate?


Zulehan said:


> I would love to see a new Animal Crossing for the Wii U and a Majora's Mask remake either for the Wii U or 3DS.


I think Majora's Mask might be my favorite Zelda game, I'd love a remake too.


----------



## Waluigi (May 30, 2014)

n64king said:


> ^ I agree. ACNL is a year old for the West but is still going strong enough, I think the clue is the AC Plaza. There's no way they're even gonna speak about AC:U until that closes or is really close to closing. It seems too conflicting in many ways. Plus WiiU drama and that it's a different console aside, it would compete with Tomodatchi Life on 3DS.
> They may not even announce the next AC at an E3... maybe one of those Nintendo Direct's around Xmas time or new year 2015.



They could release expansion packs. Theres an update button thats gone unused for ages, nd i feel they would get more people playing with them


----------



## n64king (Jun 1, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> They could release expansion packs. Theres an update button thats gone unused for ages, nd i feel they would get more people playing with them



An expansion for AC:NL? Never gonna happen. A expansion for the AC Plaza? That's more likely, although I still say highly doubtful if they've already got Dec 31, 2014 as the close date for it. They wouldn't say it closes on that date but then keep it open and expand it. They'd replace it with another app or do away with it all together.

It seems rather pointless anyway, you can't do anything except connect to the Miiverse, which why do you need that when you've already got the Miiverse app? It's just a piddly little app for no reason to make the Miiverse blow some bells and whistles for you. Also you get to see MOST of the animals running around by the tree. Or at least I think most, I don't know how many are in there. I'd have a hard time finding the ones who even live in my town. It took me weeks to find Hugh, he wouldn't spawn in my Plaza for me to register.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 2, 2014)

I haven't used the AC Plaza much, but an idea that came to mind was that Nintendo may be gauging popularity through the Wii U community to see how an AC game might be received on the console. In other words, the Plaza is a test run, as part of a study to find out if making such a game would be a worthwhile venture/investment.

It may also be a means of drumming of excitement and anticipation, through discussions like we're having here about such a game, so that if they finally decide to get the ball rolling on one it will already have a lot of people preparing to look into and maybe even buy it.

Of course, as is often the case, I may have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2014)

The schedule for this event is now available!

*Tuesday, June 10:* 11:35 AM PT – 4:00 PM PT
*Wednesday, June 11:* 9:15 AM PT – 6:00 PM PT
*Thursday, June 12:* 9:30 AM PT – 5:00 PM PT


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2014)

Behind the scenes:


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 8, 2014)

Simply cannot wait, I really hope it's all worth it :'D


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2014)

Why the hell is that guy wearing green socks..


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 9, 2014)

Let's play some bingo!

Place your bets for what will happen during the Nintendo event.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 9, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Let's play some bingo!
> 
> Place your bets for what will happen during the Nintendo event.




Hype train crashes, utter disappointment.


Trololololol


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Let's play some bingo!
> 
> Place your bets for what will happen during the Nintendo event.



So beautiful.
I cried.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

TREEHOUSE LET'S GO


----------



## Zura (Jun 10, 2014)

This starts in like half an hour


----------



## Nymeri (Jun 10, 2014)

What about Zelda Williams appearing? Do you guys think it's still hope for MM 3D?

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...l_be_at_e3_2014_doing_something_extra_special


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Nymeri said:


> What about Zelda Williams appearing? Do you guys think it's still hope for MM 3D?
> 
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...l_be_at_e3_2014_doing_something_extra_special



I HOPE


----------



## Nymeri (Jun 10, 2014)

me too. Do the right thing Nintendo


----------



## Cory (Jun 10, 2014)

That's definitely me at the treehouse right now.


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

miyamoto please


----------



## inactive (Jun 10, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

Splatoon is honestly making me sleepy and bored, it doesn't look that fun at all. Just jump to Miyamoto already ffs.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not convinced on buying the game, but it's been 40 minutes can we move on.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally Miyamoto is onnnnn


----------



## Jawile (Jun 10, 2014)

What are they playing right now!?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

giant robots


----------



## Chromie (Jun 10, 2014)

A NEW STAR FOX. Why won't they talk about it!?


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

giant robots looks ok.

- - - Post Merge - - -

guard looks like it has potential though.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2014)

TREEHOUSE ROUND TWO

http://e3.nintendo.com/treehouse/

10 MINUTES


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 11, 2014)

oath2order said:


> giant robots



Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles X



Sorry what?


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 11, 2014)

(it's starting...) o.o


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sorry Nintendo I really don't care for these eshop games


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2014)

Are they going to show more Zelda U?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2014)

They have two days. They knocked out the indie games today so I think more Zelda U


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone know if there's any footage of the mh4u demo?


----------

